# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Pjetër Vukaj, Skulpturë

## SUPERSTAR_N1

Pjeter Vukaj
1956


Jeton e punon ne Shkoder - Shqiperi
Nga viti 1993 ka ekspozuar veprat e tij brenda e jashte Shqipere.

Druri kthehet ne mjet me te cilin artisti shprehet me plot origjinalitet.





Per me shume:http://www.albacenter.it/albart/shqip/vukaj/index.htm

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Basoreliev

----------


## SUPERSTAR_N1

Basoreliev

----------


## Fiori

Artisti 47 vjecar nga shkodra- Pjetër Vukaj ka preferuar si mjet komunikimi me publikun, skulpturen (kryesisht dru).

----------


## Fiori

Një tjeter!

----------


## Fiori

.

----------


## Eni

Teknika e Pjeter Vukaj mund te konsiderohet skulpture apo gdhendje?

----------


## ornament

Eni, eshte e njejta gje; SKULPTURE = GDHENDJE, 
e para vjen nga latinishtja SCULPTURA = skulpture/ Sculpere = Skulptoj, Gdhend/ SCRUPULUS = guri i vogel ose pjese guri. Kjo besoj ka lidhje te vjeter me shqipen SHKEMB, SHKEPUS, SHKALLMOJ, pra thuej gure, kuptohet kjo ngelet per tu vertetuar.

Ndersa e dyta GDHEND sipas meje eshte me e komplikuar, G(gure!) DHEN (Dhe!, ose Dru!).
Neqofte se pranojme qe DHE eshte dheu, toka, atehere kemi te bejme, me DERDHJE (ku gjithashtu gjejme DHE) te metaleve ne toke, per te bere vathe, unaza, monedha, etj.

Nena ime me thoshte shpesh GDHE, per te me qortuar, kjo me kuptimin i trashe, kokforte, si Guri ose DRURI, pra s'kemi te bejme me DHE, TOKE, sepse kjo eshte e bute, e punushme.
Neqofte se kjo e dyta eshte e drejte, atehere GDHEND nenkupton punimin e DRURIT por dhe te GURIT ne qofte se nisemi nga G/gur. 
Kuptohet keto s'jane veç hipoteza te mijat.

Ndersa sot ne shqip perdoren te dyja fjalet, SCULPTURE ka kuptim te nje gdhendje guri/druri/ose Metali, Plastmasi, etj, per krijimin e nje vepre arti.
Perdoret gjithashtu GDHEND, kjo ka me shume kuptimin (ate qe morre dhe ti) te gdhendjes te drurit/gurit, jo si veper arti, por dhe per vegla pune, orendi shtepiake, etj pra gjera qe te domosdosshme gjate jetes perditshme.
Tani te ngelet te gjykosh vet per punen e skulptorit shkodran. 
Une vet e fus tek Arti, punen e tij, art popullor tradicionalist me tipare naive te realismit socialist. Kuptohet pa qene kritik Arti.

----------


## macia_blu

fluturon o orn'        fluturon, mire e ke ti.!!!

----------


## nimf

Kam pershtypjen Eni donte te pyeste konsiderohet skulpture (punim i perfunduar 3 dimensional) apo skalitje/gerryerje ne dru (krijuar per tu pare vetem ne planin perballe?)
E para edhe e treta me duken gerryerje ne dru, per te dyten s'jam e sigurt.

----------


## Eni

Po nimf, 

kete doja dhe une te dija, pasi gjithnje para te tilla veprave me lind kjo pyetje, kur thone jane skulptura.

----------


## denku

Une do ti quaja keto punime reliev,pasi jane thjesht gerryerja e nje siperfaqeje druri per te nxjerre ne pah figura te ndryshme sipas zgjedhjes se artistit.Kjo lloj teknike perdoret dhe ne mermer apo siperfaqe abrazive.
pershendetje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## katana

se di termen ne shqip po kohe me pare ne nje klase skulpture patem mesuar ndryshesen midis skulptures dhe gdhendjeve te tilla qe ne anglisht i thone BAS RELIEF. denku e ka shpjeguar fare mire. dhe nje tjeter gje desha te shtoj une qe nje skulpture eshte 3 dimensionale, dhe si e tille vezhguesi e shikon nga te gjitha anet dmth lyp qe ti sillesh rrotull. kurse gdhendje te tilla jane ne nje anshme. 
nejse spo e them mire ate qe dua. c'ti besh qe u edukuam ne anglisht e sdime mire shqip.

----------


## ornament

Katana, pse di anglisht ti mi dreq, shih, shih!
Digjo ketu zogu; (e ju te tjeret) Skulpture eshte nje nga llojet e ARTIT FIGURATIF (beaux-Arts) ku futen piktura, skulptura, fotografia, etj.  Ndersa Bas Relief eshte nje nga llojet e Skulptures, ku futen; Busti, Statuja, monumenti (me shume figura), bas-reliefi, haut-reliefi, etj.

Ja nje pjese e shkeputur nga enciklopedia, Universalis mbi ket problem, ne frengjisht: 

"Très schématiquement, le type d'une sculpture se définit d'abord selon sa localisation: selon qu'elle est intégrée ou non à un ensemble plus vaste, en général de caractère architectural, elle sera qualifiée de sculpture monumentale ou de sculpture indépendante. Il peut aussi se définir en fonction d'un critère intrinsèque: si elle traduit pleinement le volume dans un espace à trois dimensions, elle est qualifiée de ronde-bosse; si elle est conçue comme un ensemble de saillies se dégageant plus ou moins d'une surface, elle est tenue pour un relief". 

Ja dhe diçka nga diksionari amerikan:

"SYLLABICATION:
sculp·ture
PRONUNCIATION:
sk?lp?ch?r
NOUN:
1. The art or practice of shaping figures or designs in the round or in relief, as by chiseling marble, modeling clay, or casting in metal. 2 a. A work of art created by sculpture. b. Such works of art considered as a group. 3. Ridges, indentations, or other markings, as on a shell, formed by natural processes.
VERB:
Inflected forms: sculp·tured , sculp·tur·ing , sculp·tures

TRANSITIVE VERB:
1. To fashion (stone, bronze, or wood, for example) into a three-dimensional figure. 2. To represent in sculpture. 3. To ornament with sculpture. 4. To change the shape or contour of, as by erosion.
INTRANSITIVE VERB:
To make sculptures or a sculpture.
ETYMOLOGY:
Middle English, from Latin sculptra, from sculptus, past participle of sculpere, to carve. See skel-1 in Appendix I.
OTHER FORMS:
sculp?tur·al ?ADJECTIVE
sculp?tur·al·ly ?ADVERB "

Une quaja veten gdhe, po ju me sa duket ma kaloni.

ps, korigjova disa nga karakteret speciale qe dalin te deformuara, ne menyre qe te mund ta perktheni korektesisht tekstin ne frengjisht.
Per anglisht ju ndihmon Katana-ja.

----------


## Fiori

Skulpture = Gedhendje (shqip/shqip) 

Nq se keni lexuar pak mbi skulpturen dhe teknikat e saj do kuptoni se ashtu si mund te quajme pikture edhe nje pikture te pikturuar ne siperfaqen e nje vazoje (_edhe pse vazos do ju duhet ta shikoni si nje objekt 3D jo si nje siperfaqe te sheshte_) dhe nje Skulpture Baso Reliev  eshte perseri Skulpture.

Reliev quhet nje projektim tre dimensional ne nje siperfaqe te sheshte. *Ne skulpture* kemi Alto Reliev (high relief ne ang), kemi Baso Reliev (bas relief ne ang) dhe Reliev Mesatar (Medium Relief ne ang.) Ne skulpturat egjiptiane gjithashtu gjejme te perdorur edhe cavo relievin (Sunken Relief ang) tek i cili ka gedhendje me te thella/futura se vete siperfaqja e sheshte. 

Nga matematika te gjithe trupat te cileve mund tu gjeme tre permasa (gjatesi, gjeresi, lartesi) jane trupa 3D pra trupa me volum. 

p.s. paskam qene duke shkruar pak a shume te njejtin mesazh me ornamentin ne te njejten kohe me te. 

Me poshte po shtoj dhe krijimin e titulluar "Shqiponja" , po nga i njejti artist per te cilin kemi hapur temen.

----------


## nimf

pra gdhendja (dhe ketu se kam per gdhendjen e sendeve shtepiake, por tekniken reliev) qenka lloj skulpture.  per bukuri- tani do flejme te gjithe rehat. 
po per frengjishten ke do gjejme te na ndihmoje valle? 
nimf qe s'denjon me,

----------


## ornament

O nimfe, o shtrige ;). Pse s'lexon mi goc, heh! Ta thash mi dreq aty me lart qe GDHEND = SKULPTOJ. Kane te njejtin kuptim. Edhe ai kali madh i Skenderbeut ne tirane, me gdhendje eshte bere, behet njehere nje KALLUP ne Argjile, balte, (tek GDHEND kemi DHE = TOKE = ARGJILE) e kjo sherben si "zemer" per te realizuar DERDHJEN (prap kemi DHE) ne Bronz.
E gjitha kjo quhet MONUMENTI (lloj Skulpture) i Skenderbeut.
Diferenca e vetme midis ketyre dy formave Gdhendje e Skulpture, eshte se kjo e dyta si fjale e "jashteme" ka me lidhje me Artin e Artistes (si snoba qe jane) sesa gdhendja qe ka ngelur si mjeshteri tradicionale popullore.
Per te qene mbrenda komplet, do te shtoja se keto punet e ketij artistit gdhendes i bente njehere e njekohe Ndermarja Artistike Jordan Misja ne Tirane (si memorja ime funksionon). Dhe ata qe punonin atje se quanin veten, as i quanin Artiste, por thjesht punetore, ngaqe ata punonin ne seri te njetat gjera (si ajo shqiponja atje me lart) modelet e te cilave i kishte krijuar ne fillim nje artist dhe pasi ato ishin miratuar nga byroja teknike e ndermarjes.

Pra, punet e me larteme duke mos qene "krijime artistike te mirefillta", si dhe duke u nisur nga llogjika e mesiperme, keto pa frike mund ti konsiderojme si GDHENDJE dhe jo SKULPTURA, gjithashtu ate mjeshtrin si GDHENDES (artizan) dhe jo SKULPTOR, pra ARTIST.

Nuk di sa i qarte isha, por po e mbyll dhe une ket kapitull, veç ne qofte se mademoiselle Nimf ka akoma kerkesa te tjera te llojit.

----------


## Eni

dmth ornament,
 veprat e Vukaj jane : gdhendje!

OK.

----------


## Eni

ku qendron ndryshimi midis ketyre dy punimeve (gdhendje-skupture) ?

1. Punimi i Pjeter Vukaj

----------


## Eni

2 Punim i Janaq Paço

----------

